# Torrington METEOR 3 Men's pedal



## Wayne Adam (Feb 26, 2022)

Here is an exceptionally clean Meteor 3 Pedal. The blocks are quite warn, but the chrome is excellent only showing minor wear
4" blocks, 5-1/4" overall, Left side.
PP as FF or Postal MO
Thanks for looking!


----------

